# Chloe Paraty



## birmy2011

I'm thinking of getting a chloe paraty its a medium do you think there now out of style, its 700 in lovely condition with cards receipt etc im just worried I will lose money if this is an old style


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

birmy2011 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a chloe paraty its a medium do you think there now out of style, its 700 in lovely condition with cards receipt etc im just worried I will lose money if this is an old style


The price in the resale market right now appears to average around $700--if you like the style get it, but it will only get older and is discontinued so you have to be ok with the fact that the resale value is only going to decrease further.  That is going to be the case with most purses though obviously.  So you should really just get what you like and can afford.


----------



## 2cello

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> you have to be ok with the fact that the resale value is only going to decrease further.  That is going to be the case with most purses though obviously.



This.


----------



## LilMissCutie

What the above poster is true. 

Handbags that you won't lose money on generally are LV, Chanel, and Hermes.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

LilMissCutie said:


> What the above poster is true.
> 
> Handbags that you won't lose money on generally are LV, Chanel, and Hermes.


And only certain specific styles of these designers.  Plenty of styles by these designers are still going to loose like 50% as soon as you walk out of the store.


----------



## traveler727

birmy2011 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a chloe paraty its a medium do you think there now out of style, its 700 in lovely condition with cards receipt etc im just worried I will lose money if this is an old style



I’m looking for a small paraty right now.  I don’t really care if it’s considered out of style. I really love the look and shape.  I also think the lack of logos, helps the bag not look dated.  But, when I buy a bag, I don’t usually care about resell value.  I buy for keeps.


----------



## Geddes

i LOVE Paraty and am kicking myself for not buying the last two i saw in Selfridges and for not keeping some of the ones ive owned. I dont ever buy with re sale in mind, i buy because i want it, am going to use is, not just be a custodian for the next owner. Chloe Paraty isnt great price re sale so you should get one at a good price if you hold tight..........


----------



## CashmereFiend

I have a medium navy Paraty. I bought it just before they were discontinued and love it. It would be a loss from a resale value perspective, but it’s beautiful and practical for my life, and that’s why you should buy it (if you buy it).


----------



## Ciela

I actually really like the paraty! it has this cute boho vibe. I don't think it's out of style since I just saw one on the character Alexis from the tv show Schitt's Creek and she's super fashionable.


----------



## fayden

I just saw an excellent condition small chloe paraty on Fashionphile for $360. Color was like a honey brown. Very nice. I used to have 2 medium paraty bags but sold them because the rolled edges of the bag hit my thigh when I walked and ended up causing me an unbearable itch and I just never forgot it or could get over it!


----------



## Roie55

I have a burgundy one from 2008 and seriously feel the need to get a black one - they look super cool with anything im wearing, work or jeans. Im seeing $500+ purchase price. They fit a lot.


----------



## Pimpernel

Paraty medium in Jungle Brown was my first ever designer bag seven years ago, and my greatest love.  I never buy to sell, but for keeps (and my collection is limited, and 100% used). I've since bought LV, H and Mulberry, but if my house were on fire, it's Paraty I'd save (and second, the Bayswater tooled Darwin chocolate). The fine Boho-country look, the heavy brass, the spaciousness, the tank tough leather, the delicious smell! They don't make them like that anymore.


----------



## IntheOcean

Roie55 said:


> I have a burgundy one from 2008 and seriously feel the need to get a black one - they look super cool with anything im wearing, work or jeans. Im seeing $500+ purchase price. They fit a lot.


Beautiful Paraty, and the pompom looks great with it.
And the view is


----------



## Citosgirl

It’s seen better days, but I have the paraty size small in “suntan.” 

It is not my most expensive bag, but it is by far my favourite. I’d love to pick up a medium and large at some point.

My only real wish is that It had a proper crossbody strap, but you can’t have everything!


----------



## Roie55

IntheOcean said:


> Beautiful Paraty, and the pompom looks great with it.
> And the view is


yes back when were allowed into work office - the view is special,


----------



## Roie55

Citosgirl said:


> It’s seen better days, but I have the paraty size small in “suntan.”
> 
> It is not my most expensive bag, but it is by far my favourite. I’d love to pick up a medium and large at some point.
> 
> My only real wish is that It had a proper crossbody strap, but you can’t have everything!


i have changed the strap on mine a few times with some guitar style straps.


----------



## Citosgirl

Roie55 said:


> i have changed the strap on mine a few times with some guitar style straps.



That's a good idea. I should really invest in one.


----------



## Roie55

i've pulled the ebay trigger and bought another paraty - black this time with the shorter camera straps - i'll be reattaching a longer black one. Still need to get it authenticated as well but not stressing as its a japanese seller who is reasonably reliable.


----------



## Citosgirl

Roie55 said:


> i've pulled the ebay trigger and bought another paraty - black this time with the shorter camera straps - i'll be reattaching a longer black one. Still need to get it authenticated as well but not stressing as its a japanese seller who is reasonably reliable.


Oh yay! You'll have to show her off when she gets to you! Congrats! What size?


----------



## Roie55

thanks!! just a medium


----------



## Roie55

Here she is - along with the long strap i have to use with it.


----------



## Citosgirl

Roie55 said:


> Here she is - along with the long strap i have to use with it.
> View attachment 4783391
> View attachment 4783392



She's beautiful. What brand is the strap?


----------



## Roie55

Citosgirl said:


> She's beautiful. What brand is the strap?


The Black one? just one i found on ebay, i search for leather shoulder straps - there are hundreds of types.


----------



## Roie55

I did it again, i cant say no to orange. Also a bargain at US$244


----------



## Tallison

Roie55 said:


> I did it again, i cant say no to orange. Also a bargain at US$244
> 
> View attachment 4883208
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883209



I LOVE an orange bag, and that is so perfect. What a deal!!
The thing that I’ve always been concerned about with the paraty is if the hardware is very noisy or jangly. Do you find it to be a “loud” bag to carry?


----------



## Roie55

Tallison said:


> I LOVE an orange bag, and that is so perfect. What a deal!!
> The thing that I’ve always been concerned about with the paraty is if the hardware is very noisy or jangly. Do you find it to be a “loud” bag to carry?


Not at all, hardly any noise. Even when carrying crossbody, the small handles hardly make a sound.


----------



## Citosgirl

Roie55 said:


> I did it again, i cant say no to orange. Also a bargain at US$244
> 
> View attachment 4883208
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883209


Stunning. Boy, you really are making me want to pick up another. I can’t decide between another paraty or another paddington.


----------



## audmac

Ciela said:


> I actually really like the paraty! it has this cute boho vibe. I don't think it's out of style since I just saw one on the character Alexis from the tv show Schitt's Creek and she's super fashionable.


I noticed her bag too!! I have wanted one for years and finally just got a cream colored one in the mail today- it is gorge!!


----------



## Citosgirl

How do you all find your paraty wears? Mine was pre-loved, and it has always had a tendency to curl at the top, so I store it stuffed. The colour is wearing pretty heavy though. Is this common for this bag? It’s my favourite bag, and I’ve got my eye on another, but I’m wondering if I’ll keep having this issue, or if it’s just my particular bag.


----------



## sharcee

Citosgirl said:


> How do you all find your paraty wears? Mine was pre-loved, and it has always had a tendency to curl at the top, so I store it stuffed. The colour is wearing pretty heavy though. Is this common for this bag? It’s my favourite bag, and I’ve got my eye on another, but I’m wondering if I’ll keep having this issue, or if it’s just my particular bag.
> 
> View attachment 4948829
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948832
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948834
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948839


I haven't had any issues with mine re colour fading. Your bag looks like the leather might be a bit dry - have you tried conditioning it? Sometimes conditioning it also helps clean the bag


----------



## chinonga

I just bought a Chloe Paraty bag. I am concerned that it is not real which has brought me to this forum. the issues with my new bag aside. I think it is a great bag- roomy in the upper two sizes. I’m a mom so carry quite a bit with me. and I really like the design seems classy and the strap options. I want to make sure the one I got is real first but I certainly want to buy another in black! Its more stylish than the bags everyone else has, more original.


----------



## sharcee

chinonga said:


> I just bought a Chloe Paraty bag. I am concerned that it is not real which has brought me to this forum. the issues with my new bag aside. I think it is a great bag- roomy in the upper two sizes. I’m a mom so carry quite a bit with me. and I really like the design seems classy and the strap options. I want to make sure the one I got is real first but I certainly want to buy another in black! Its more stylish than the bags everyone else has, more original.



You can post the required pictures on this thread for authentication:






						Authenticate This CHLOÉ
					

Please could you authenticate this for me. Very grateful for your help.   Item name:  Chloe Bag, Chloe Paddington Bag, Leather Shoulder bag, Hand bag, Dark Brown  Item number:  193684649096  Seller ID: minitto_92 Link...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## platinum_babie

Citosgirl said:


> How do you all find your paraty wears? Mine was pre-loved, and it has always had a tendency to curl at the top, so I store it stuffed. The colour is wearing pretty heavy though. Is this common for this bag? It’s my favourite bag, and I’ve got my eye on another, but I’m wondering if I’ll keep having this issue, or if it’s just my particular bag.
> 
> View attachment 4948829
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948832
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948834
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948839


It's pretty consistent with all the party bags I've seen that's regularly used. I have never seen a paraty in pristine condition unless the owner never wears it. The piping tends to crack and discolor first, then the top. I've decided I will only buy them preloved (which is now the only option anyway) and cheaply because I want to use it and not baby it.


----------



## isa75

Bonjour, quelqu'un peut me dire , j'ai vu que sur les vieux paraty il y a des vis sur les rond Dorée sur les anses et sur d'autres paraty il n'y a pas, je ne sais pas si je m'explique bien


----------

